

Trajectory of a falling batman - rauljara
https://physics.le.ac.uk/journals/index.php/pst/article/view/484/289

======
rauljara
The original content recycler I found this link from has more insightful
commentary than I could ever muster: [http://www.avclub.com/articles/here-
allow-science-to-ruin-ba...](http://www.avclub.com/articles/here-allow-
science-to-ruin-batman-for-you,82324/)

